# Actual Hourly during Offer Range?



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I wish I could tell how much I made for a particular block. We have ranged values of $x-$y. When a shift ends, I have no idea if I was paid more for that block, or if that was from a tip 24 hours ago if Prime Now or 48 hours ago if Hot Wheels.

Some have mentioned you get more if the demand is greater than the supply of drivers? Does that mean you end up driving more miles? Do they use how many miles you were required to drive to determine if you should earn a little more?

I wish they would separate Amazon Pay with Tips, though I guess anything about $x can be included as "Tips" (extra hourly pay / tips).


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Sometimes math is hard. 
2 hours @ $18 /hr is $36. Or 3 hrs @ $x.00 = $3x. The end. The second number of that range is meaningless. 
Tips for regular Prime deliveries show up 25-26 hrs later than the delivery. Tips for Hot Wheels show up right after the delivery. (I think that if you deliver before the expected time range it waits until then.)
If your earnings show $95 for the day and you have only worked 4 hrs @ $18/hr, the difference (95-(4 x $18) = $23) are your tips.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

This is definitely not the case for me...

I have received more than the minimum on a block before. The reason I know is because when I started I made one delivery. ~24 hours later, I received my tip.

I waited two days before I took another block. I made 0 deliveries for that block. After that block ended, I was paid more than the minimum.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't doubt that you received more than the minimum. They sometimes raise the rate for various periods. But the rate was specified when you accepted it. It is not some random occurrence.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Right. I was hoping (maybe in the future) Amazon would provide more details of what rate we're making - separating out hourly and tips. It's a range right now (as indicated by your $36-$50), and therefore, can come off as almost random...


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

LLXC said:


> Right. I was hoping (maybe in the future) Amazon would provide more details of what rate we're making - separating out hourly and tips. It's a range right now (as indicated by your $36-$50), and therefore, can come off as almost random...


Not to beat a dead horse but.... if it was a different rate the range would be $40-$54 or $44-$58. They always account for $14 in tips per block. The first number is your pay, always. Anything additional is tips, always. IGNORE the 2nd number. It is a guesstimate of something that may or may not happen.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Nevermind...I am saying I have gotten closer to the 2nd number, and it wasn't from tips...


----------

